# I am not a robot.



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Wai, wai, wait. Hold up!
> ◀◀ Rewinds.
> I am convinced I am going through a stage here, reading your post.


W-what? I have been thoroughly confi-zzled.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> W-what? I have been thoroughly confi-zzled.


Hold on. What would an ENTJ developing Fi be acting like? 

Or a thinker developing feeling?

Can you find me any examples of that?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Hold on. What would an ENTJ developing Fi be acting like?
> 
> Or a thinker developing feeling?
> 
> Can you find me any examples of that?


AH, I remember learning about this.

The trick to ENTJs is that they often are unaware know what they want, their values, and their personal passions/desires, due to their lack of strong Fi. Typically, Te is a sort of bulldozer- and causes ENTJs to forget to focus on their personal values. However, a healthy ENTJ will attempt to balance this out more.

A thinker attempting to develop his feeling side will begin to try and see things from a subjective view point, and often this manifests in- awkward emotional outbreaks. Often their feelings held back previously will come hither and more forceful. Sometimes thinker types may mistype themselves as feelers at this point.

How does this resonate with you?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> AH, I remember learning about this.
> 
> The trick to ENTJs is that they often are unaware know what they want, their values, and their personal passions/desires, due to their lack of strong Fi. Typically, Te is a sort of bulldozer- and causes ENTJs to forget to focus on their personal values. However, a healthy ENTJ will attempt to balance this out more.
> 
> ...


I resonate completely with the last paragraph. I can give an example of this:

- On Monday I was pissed off with people. I let out surpressed feelings online, on objects, on real life people and myself. I regained myself though.

- I have found myself crying a lot for no reason. I have found myself feeling like I wanna dominate a person and abuse them for no good reason. I just want to let it all out.

- I used to and still try to keep my feelings surpressed. I don't like/desire/want them or others' feelings around me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> I resonate completely with the last paragraph. I can give an example of this:
> 
> - On Monday I was pissed off with people. I let out surpressed feelings online, on objects, on real life people and myself. I regained myself though.
> 
> ...


Hmm, alright.

I have a question for you: 

I know this may seem rudimentary, however in all honesty- do you fit more with the J or P preference in terms of yourself. Do you plan or improvise? Do you like the known or unknown?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm, alright.
> 
> I have a question for you:
> 
> I know this may seem rudimentary, however in all honesty- do you fit more with the J or P preference in terms of yourself. Do you plan or improvise? Do you like the known or unknown?


Good question. Sometimes I plan if I can't do something instantly e.g I have been planning a scenario in my head for the past week regarding the opticians. I have made plans on what to say if someone insults me. I have half made a plan about my Media course in September, but I do like to go with the flow and be flexible also. And take each moment at a time. In the day time, I mostly tend to just go with the flow and mostly at night, I plan things and reflect in my bed.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Good question. Sometimes I plan if I can't do something instantly e.g I have been planning a scenario in my head for the past week regarding the opticians. I have made plans on what to say if someone insults me. I have half made a plan about my Media course in September, but I do like to go with the flow and be flexible also. And take each moment at a time.


You seem like you have some Te, but it doesn't appear dominant.

In all honesty, I think you're an ESFP with an Se-Te loop, however I'd like to hear other's opinions.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> You seem like you have some Te, but it doesn't appear dominant.
> 
> In all honesty, I think you're an ESFP with an Se-Te loop, however I'd like to hear other's opinions.


Yes. Maybe. Quizas. 

I would also like to hear others' opinions also.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Yes. Maybe. Quizas.
> 
> I would also like to hear others' opinions also.


Go for it, then. :wink:


Let me link some of my friends and other useful typers, see if they can help:
@shinynotshiny @alittlebear @Oswin @ [MENTION=168994]Greyhart @angelcat


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll subscribe to this topic. I may not be able to look at it at the moment, but I'll be sure to look at it and give input by tomorrow.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

^ Same


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay, back after some quick looks

My first thought was ESTP. I see a lot of Se, and I'm willing to bet my buttons (mostly because I don't actually have buttons so there's nothing really to lose honestly, but) that you're an Se-dom. You seem like a balanced and healthy person honestly  

I also agree about Fi/Te as well. Wanting to be successful in the way you described seems a bit Te, along with Se, and the fact you have a name for your inner universe sounds sort of like how I would imagine Fi. 

I'm not sure though, I'll have to see what others say regarding your type. The fact that you are, as you pointed out, balanced may make it somewhat more difficult to type you. But not too difficult, I don't think.

Sorry this isn't related but @Living dead I see you lurking, it's like 5AM where you live, _go to bed_


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Okay, back after some quick looks
> 
> My first thought was ESTP. I see a lot of Se, and I'm willing to bet my buttons (mostly because I don't actually have buttons so there's nothing really to lose honestly, but) that you're an Se-dom. You seem like a balanced and healthy person honestly
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. 

Also, for everyone. This may help a little. My ennegram (or the closest match), is 7w8, 8w7 and 4w5. 784, the realist.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure,but definitely ESFP or ENTJ


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(Being summoned makes me feel super cool  )

I agree that you definitely operate on the Te-Fi and Se-Ni axis. I really suspect ESFP because . . . you do not strike me as a thinker, honestly, or especially a Te-dom. Terrible reasoning I know, but..hm...
I have an ENTJ friend. She appears very confident and secure, and generally is, but the way she deals with emotions is incredibly infantile. Not that all Te-doms will be this way, I know some who are not, but...it's very obvious that this is her weak spot. She will dismiss others' emotions as illogical, or will be confused by them, but will become bogged down by her own feelings and not know how to deal with them. She tends to concentrate everything into one image or scheme, and quickly dismisses things that do not fit into that. 

She is also goal-oriented rather than experience-oriented. She is not spontaneous; when she does indulge her Se she fits it into her Te-Ni scheme of how things go. There is a place for these things. It's like, "I'm going to go to Vegas and gamble at casinos and drink alcohol because I want to have fun." Whereas I think a Se-dom would say more like, "I'm going to Vegas; it's going to be fun!" With her it's all very...specific. And she always has symbols. Which, I don't really understand Ni, and I just see it coming out through her Te, and it looks kind-of odd to me. But I don't know what it's like for her, so I can't really give thoughts on it.

The 'dominating' thing you've mentioned...for some reason I notice it a lot with Se-doms. I guess Te could have it too, or any extroverted function really, but I feel like it is the most common with Se-doms, ESFPs in particular, who tend to feel very guilty as well I think?

Anyways, anecdotal evidence here, but if anything I said connected with you...anyhow, I vote ESFP for now.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know where people are getting Se-dom. Maybe I don't understand Se (says the supposed INTJ with inferior Se lol)

What I see is a lot of Te. A lot. 

- Step by step
- Lists
- Factual
- Organized (group project)
- I mean, look at your second answer. 

Depression makes typing hard. I'm also pretty tired, so I'll come back to this either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> Sorry this isn't related but @Living dead*I see you lurking, it's like 5AM where you live,*go to bed


Given up,I just had breakfast because haven't eaten since lunch XD
OP(can't spell,can't mention ),they say the kind of crap I'm doing right now is associated with some sort of really low Si function in ENxJ,maybe you can relate 

Anyway,I recommend looking into socionics descriptions,they seem much better to me


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

It's 7 am here and I didn't sleep yet, but I thought ENTJ.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Also, for everyone. This may help a little. My ennegram (or the closest match), is 7w8, 8w7 and 4w5. 784, the realist.


A haphazard google search tells me ENTJ is related to type 8, but who knows.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't consider ENTJ, but I can see that as well. You're certainly not how I would expect any ESFP to be, admittedly. An ESTP maybe, but I can't imagine an ESTP having an inner universe like the one you alluded to. Just the thought of my dad having an acknowledged inner universe is cause for giggles. 
@Living dead and @Greyhart you're both making me concerned, please try to get as much sleep as you can as soon as possible. Sleep may be annoying, but it's very important. Lack of it hurts you in unexpected ways. Please try to rest soon ^^ (Sorry for being pushy but I've seen too many people I love suffer from the terrible impacts of sleep deprivation.)


----------

